# Taurus 941SS2??



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody has a opinion on this model for a CCW? My dad is 70+ and just got his permit and was interested in this revolver to carry. The only thing I know about this is that it is a .22 Mag. and that it is a small gun. I'm concerned about the caliber and the size. He's a big guy at 6'4'' and 230lbs. I'm trying to talk him into something bigger.:smt1099


----------



## B.N.Real (Nov 28, 2008)

Taurus has a great line of Ultralight revovlers for concealed carry.

I recommend one of the hammerless models in Ultralight.


----------

